# PADRINOS AND EXCANDALOW CAR CLUBS 2ND CARNITAS FEST



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

*ALL YOU LOWRIDERS & SOLO LOWRIDERS "KEEPING IT OLD SCHOOL" 
YOU ARE WELCOME TO COME CELEBRATE OUR 2ND ANNUAL "CARNITAS FEST AND DAY AT THE PARK" .
BRING YOUR FAMILIA TO ENJOY A GOOD DAY OF FOOD AND LOWRIDING!!!
THIS IS A FAMILIA EVENT SO ...NO COLORS NO ATTITUDES!!! WE WILL BE SERVING ALL YOU CAN EAT AND REFRESHMENTS WHILE THEY LAST. ALL FOOD IS FREE COMPLIMENT OF EXCANDALOW AND PADRINOS CAR CLUB FAMILIA!!! SEE YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA THERE!!

NO ALCOHOL ALLOWED BRING YOUR LOWRIDER!!!!!
NO SEAN FLOJOS PULL THE LOLOWS OUT!!!!!
IT WILL BE AT MARTINEZ WATER FRONT PARK 
PARKING IS LIMITED SO GET THERE EARLY!!!
IT WILL BE FUN~~~~ !!!:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

EXCANDALOW said:


> *ALL YOU LOWRIDERS & SOLO LOWRIDERS "KEEPING IT OLD SCHOOL"
> YOU ARE WELCOME TO COME CELEBRATE OUR 2ND ANNUAL "CARNITAS FEST AND DAY AT THE PARK" .
> BRING YOUR FAMILIA TO ENJOY A GOOD DAY OF FOOD AND LOWRIDING!!!
> THIS IS A FAMILIA EVENT SO ...NO COLORS NO ATTITUDES!!! WE WILL BE SERVING ALL YOU CAN EAT AND REFRESHMENTS WHILE THEY LAST. ALL FOOD IS FREE COMPLIMENT OF EXCANDALOW AND PADRINOS CAR CLUB FAMILIA!!! SEE YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA THERE!!
> ...


I be the for sure.


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

You know LuxuriouS will be there


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> *ALL YOU LOWRIDERS & SOLO LOWRIDERS "KEEPING IT OLD SCHOOL"
> YOU ARE WELCOME TO COME CELEBRATE OUR 2ND ANNUAL "CARNITAS FEST AND DAY AT THE PARK" .
> BRING YOUR FAMILIA TO ENJOY A GOOD DAY OF FOOD AND LOWRIDING!!!
> THIS IS A FAMILIA EVENT SO ...NO COLORS NO ATTITUDES!!! WE WILL BE SERVING ALL YOU CAN EAT AND REFRESHMENTS WHILE THEY LAST. ALL FOOD IS FREE COMPLIMENT OF EXCANDALOW AND PADRINOS CAR CLUB FAMILIA!!! SEE YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA THERE!!
> ...


*WICKED RIDAZ C.C. WILL BE THERE FOR CARNITAS FEST*


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

_Here are some pictures from our 1st annualCarnita Fest in Martinez. Expecting bigger and better things on our 2nd annual Excandalow and Padrinos Carnita Fest. July 21st 2012 @ Marina Waterfront Park, Martinez Ca. ...right next to the Benicia Bridge._


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:run::run:


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)




----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

Damn! 







:thumbsup:[/QUOTE]


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

ramiro6687 said:


> Damn!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
asi es ramiro listo oh Que?


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

asi es ramiro listo oh Que?[/QUOTE]

Hell yeah!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

ramiro6687 said:


> asi es ramiro listo oh Que?


Hell yeah![/QUOTE]ya estuvo entonces


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

I'll be there, met a few of the guys from Padrinos this past weekend at the MECHA show in San Jo and they are cool people. Looking forward to seeing all the Excandalow rides.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

ramiro6687 said:


> I'll be there, met a few of the guys from Padrinos this past weekend at the MECHA show in San Jo and they are cool people. Looking forward to seeing all the Excandalow rides.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

ramiro6687 said:


> I'll be there, met a few of the guys from Padrinos this past weekend at the MECHA show in San Jo and they are cool people. Looking forward to seeing all the Excandalow rides.


cool!!
all we have is street rides lowko!!


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

EXCANDALOW said:


> cool!!
> all we have is street rides lowko!!


That's what its all about!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

mmmmmmmm


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

ramiro6687 said:


> That's what its all about!!!:thumbsup:


simon !!
ahi nos vemos lowko!!


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

*TTT FOR CARNITAS FEST*


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

_*~INSPIRATIONS CAR CLUB FAMILY WILL REPRESENT DEEP AT CARNITAS FEST~*_


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Nos vemos temprano otra ves homies! :h5:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> Nos vemos temprano otra ves homies! :h5:


ya dijiste lowko!!
aqui ahi parking en el canton si lo ocupas!!


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

*









THIS IS THE PLACE TO BE JUNE 3RD AT THE WICKED RIDAZ LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT THE STANISLAUS COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS, COME SUPPORT A CAR CLUB THATS OUT MAKING A DIFFERENCE FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND LETS MAKE LOWRIDER HISTORY COME SUPPORT US !!!! LETS BREAK THE RECORD WE GOT OLDSCHOOL LEGENDS NEWCLEUS, NOCERA AND NYASIA PERFORMING LIVE AND A HOP COMPETITION THATS OFF THE HOOK!!!! WE WILL BE AT CARNITAS FEST I KNOW PADRINOS IS COMING TO OUR SHOW WASSUP ESCANDALOW HOPE TO SEE U GUYS OUT OUR WAY TOO*


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

CARNALES CUSTOMS CC WILL BE THERE!


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> *
> 
> View attachment 474730
> 
> ...


WE MIGHT LOWKO 
WE HAVE A PERSONAL EVENT GOING ON THAT DAY ALSO!!
:banghead:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

WELL HOPE EVERYONE CAN JOIN US AT THIS EVENT ITS GOING TO BE BIGGER AND BETTER THAN LAST YEAR SO GET THERE EARLY BECAUSE PARKING IS FIRST COME FIRST SERVE WE ARE GETTING TO THE PARK AT 6 AM SO THE EARLIER THE BETTER .....WHATS UP RAMIRO AND LUIS WE GOING TO PUT A CAZO IN THE TRUNJK OF THAT BAD ASS 61 J/K JUST GET THAT BAD BOY OVER THERE YOU CAN PROBABLY FOLLOW TONIO I THINK HE'S LEAVING THAT MORNING....:thumbsup: CANT WAIT TO SEE ALL THEM BAD ASS RIDES.....:worship:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

*PADRINOS AND EXCANDALOW CARNITAS FEST 2012*

HOPE ALL OF YOU CAN JOIN US AT THIS EVENT EVERYTHING IS FREE EXCEPT THE GAS IN YOUR RIDE.......WE WILL BE DOING IT BIGGER AND MORE EVENTS THAN LAST YEAR SO COME ON OUT THE ONLY THING I CAN SAY IS GET THERE EARLY BECAUSE ITS GOING TO GET PACKED AND YOUR GONNA MISS OUT ON PARKING :thumbsup::thumbsup: WE WILL BE SERVING BREAKFAST FOR ALL THE EARLY BIRDS.........WE WILL BE SERVING 900 POUNDS OF CARNITAS FOR EVERYONE........SO BRING OUT THE WHOLE FAMILY TO THIS EVENT WE WILL HAVE THINGS FOR THE KIDS PINATAS FACE PAINTING A CLOWN FOR THE KIDS.......OLD SCHOOL DJ AND A GRUPO NORTENO AND LIVE MUSIC.......HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AND REMEBER THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT.......NO COLORS OR ATTITUDES PLEASE COME OUT AND ENJOY THE DAY WITH YOUR FAMILY AND FRIENDS.........PADRINOS ANDEXCANDALOW .........CAR CLUBS........







=​


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

:boink::boink::boink::boink: get your cholesteral level down for this event....:roflmao:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

Good looking out homies!!!! The oldies in this video represent the firme vibe at the park.:nicoderm:[/QUOTE]last year event for you that didnt make it.....:nicoderm:this years event SATURDAY JULY 21ST 2012 MARTINEZ MARINA...


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

[h=2]







PADRINOS EXCANDALOW PICNIC[/h]






MI MADRE MAMA 'LUPE'

























































Last edited by lupe; 07-25-2011 at 06:12 PM.​(JUST WHEN I THOUGHT I WAS OUT THEY PULL ME BACK IN) 'MAKING IT HAPPEN' [PACOS 75 GLASSHOUSE]*PADRINOS*CALIFAS*====LOWRIDERS=LOWRODS=BOMBS=CLASSICS=HARLEYS===​


----------



## parrandero (Mar 24, 2009)

Gana be off the hook!:run:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

parrandero said:


> Gana be off the hook!:run:


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

]


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

Some Hotels that are near by the Martinez Marina Water Front. 
Super 8 Martinez
4015 Alhambra Avenue, Martinez, CA 2.2 mi S
(925) 372-5500 · super8.com or the 
Muir Lodge Motel Martinez
3930 Alhambra Avenue, Martinez, CA 2.1 mi S
(925) 228-3308 · muirlodgemotel.com these are the 2 places that very close to our event for those that are coming far away. Hope this helps out.


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

*Here are a few clubs that came out in full force to our 1st Annual Carnita Fest and some pictures of the Marina Water Front.
*


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

*if the first one was good cant wait for the second CARNITAS FEST.......*

:boink:


EXCANDALOW said:


> ]


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

*back of the flyer.......*


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

Could it be July 21st all ready!. I wan some carnitas.....


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

sharky_510 said:


> Could it be July 21st all ready!. I wan some carnitas.....


:roflmao:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

_*~TTT~*_


----------



## Sac70Drop (Mar 25, 2012)

TTT FOR THE EXCANDALOW FAMILIA!!!!:thumbsup: LAST YEAR WAS OFF THE HOOK, GREAT FOOD AND COMPANY......ROLLIN OUT AGAIN FROM SAC


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Sac70Drop said:


> TTT FOR THE EXCANDALOW FAMILIA!!!!:thumbsup: LAST YEAR WAS OFF THE HOOK, GREAT FOOD AND COMPANY......ROLLIN OUT AGAIN FROM SAC


right on jess!!
see you there !!
bring your apitite!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Sac70Drop (Mar 25, 2012)

TTT


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

que paso EZ! money!!


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

EXCANDALOW said:


> que paso EZ! money!!



Chilling, waiting for the carnita fest... Are you guys ready?:nicoderm:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT my homie shadow is gettin us juiced up for a bay area trip:thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

A TODA MADRE said:


> TTT my homie shadow is gettin us juiced up for a bay area trip:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

hell yea TTT for the carnitas fest:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Mr. Antiguo said:


> Chilling, waiting for the carnita fest... Are you guys ready?:nicoderm:


just about ....
getting all the paper work on file for the park and then its on to get alllllllllllllll the stuff!!!
but we will be ready for the ANTIGUOS FAMILY!!
:biggrin:



A TODA MADRE said:


> TTT my homie shadow is gettin us juiced up for a bay area trip:thumbsup:


its only an hour drive lowko we do it .....tu sabes !!
come on down and have a good time!!


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

1 month away..hno::boink:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

EXCANDALOW said:


> just about ....
> getting all the paper work on file for the park and then its on to get alllllllllllllll the stuff!!!
> but we will be ready for the ANTIGUOS FAMILY!!
> :biggrin:
> ...



Gracias Jose, we see you there..


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Mr. Antiguo said:


> Gracias Jose, we see you there..


:thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

hey MR ANTIGUO this time bring the friends.......theres plenty of carnitas for all of you.....:boink: alot of car clubs and solo riders coming so show up early....8 am sounds good if you want to get good parking spots........:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

Sure will Lupe, Im getting flaco waiting for this event..


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 510rag64ss (May 22, 2010)

:cheesy::cheesy:


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

LAST YEAR WAS GREAT, AND SO WAS THE FOOD.. WILL BE THERE FOR SURE......


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

MR. 79 FLH said:


> LAST YEAR WAS GREAT, AND SO WAS THE FOOD.. WILL BE THERE FOR SURE......


:thumbsup:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

_*~TTT~*_


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

LET ME APOLOGIZE IN ADVANCE FOR THE ONES WHO WONT GET GOOD PARKING _*CUZ YOU LATE!!*_


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

EXCANDALOW said:


> LET ME APOLOGIZE IN ADVANCE FOR THE ONES WHO WONT GET GOOD PARKING _*CUZ YOU LATE!!*_


Guevones.


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

A week away


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

sharky_510 said:


> Guevones.


Y SI!!


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

See u guys Saturday


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

eastbay_drop said:


> See u guys Saturday


:thumbsup:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

*carnitas fest*

well hope to see everyone there........early please because parking will go fast.........we'll also have a grupo norteno for 4 hrs so bring your play list:rimshot: get ready for some carnitas.....:thumbsup::thumbsup: see you all there..........


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Impalas Magazine will be there for sure.........


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Impalas Magazine will be there for sure.........


no micheladas plz!
no permit for that
:thumbsup:


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

Almost time :run:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## parrandero (Mar 24, 2009)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


:thumbsup: 62 ready to hit the freeway see you vatos there:thumbsup:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

*trailer parking*

yes there is trailer parking in the back for about 50 trailers..........:thumbsup:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

this saturday july 21 come join us....​p*ictures from last years CARNITAS FEST
























































Pictures from last years CARNITAS FEST*


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

lupe said:


> yes there is trailer parking in the back for about 50 trailers..........:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

looks like REIGN in the forecast....................................................PURPLE


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

lupe said:


> yes there is trailer parking in the back for about 50 trailers..........:thumbsup:


_*yes as soon as you enter the park dont turn right toward the picnic..follow that road to the marina in back ..where you can unload your ride and drive it to our picnic parking area!!
we are limited on parking so we ask that you unload at the marina where you can leave your truck and trailer!!
people with suport vehicles or wifies car we ask that you park on left side of park as soon as you drive in past the street that heads to the picnic parking area!!!
this will allow more parking for lowlows!!

If you dont understand my directions an EXCANDALOW OR PADRINO member will be happy to assist you!!

GRACIAS Y AHI NOS VEMOS !!
*_


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Rauls64 (Feb 1, 2011)

Its going to be a good one, :h5:


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## Lokela707 (Mar 24, 2012)

what time does it start?


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

islandpinoy said:


> what time does it start?


as early as you want to come...we will be there:yes:


----------



## EL*Padrino* (Oct 5, 2010)

*We invite you to come early we will be serving BREAKFAST starting at 7:30 till we run out*
*choriso & egg's*
*fresh sweet bread*
*donuts plus hot fresh coffee
*


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

What time carnita served also if we take cars can we save 1 spot cause I can't go early gotta take son to football?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

SJ RIDER said:


> What time carnita served also if we take cars can we save 1 spot cause I can't go early gotta take son to football?


food starts a 12pm
when you get directed to park just leave a space for your car and let the guys know but put a chair or have some one there to save it!!!


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

EXCANDALOW said:


> food starts a 12pm
> when you get directed to park just leave a space for your car and let the guys know but put a chair or have some one there to save it!!!


Koo good looking out


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

CAN'T WAIT IM HUNGRY


----------



## Ulloa49 (Jun 25, 2010)

Bump for all my Padrinos & Excandalow homies!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

_*JUST LETTING YOU GUYS KNOW THE CITY DID NOT GIVE US PERMITS FOR VENDORS!!
SO SORRY IF WE SAID NO TO VENDORS!!
WE FILED AS A PICNIC AND IF WE HAD VENDORS THEY WANTED TO FILE US AS CARSHOW!! (MORE REGULATION MORE$$$ MORE PROBLEMS )
SO IF YOU SET UP A CANOPY AND SELLING ANYTHING IT IS NOT PERMITTED ON OUR PERMIT!! SO YOU ARE ON YOUR OWN NOT UNDER OUR PERMIT!!
CANOPYS WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO SET UP IN PARKING AREAS DUE TO LACK OF PARKING!!
THERE IS PLENTY OF GRASS AREA TO SET UP AT!!
*_


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

_*~TTT~ *_


----------



## TOPLESS~N~69 (Feb 6, 2010)

IM ON A HUNGER STRIKE TILL THEN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

EL*Padrino* said:


> *We invite you to come early we will be serving BREAKFAST starting at 7:30 till we run out*
> *choriso & egg's*
> *fresh sweet bread*
> *donuts plus hot fresh coffee
> *



 FAMILY FIRST will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

_*SEE YOU GUYS TOMORROW!!*_


----------



## Ulloa49 (Jun 25, 2010)

TTT!!!!


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

Car washed N ready


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

See you guys tomorrow!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

Oso64 said:


> See you guys tomorrow!!!! :thumbsup:


Save us some spots!!!!


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:420::420:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

Wildmint said:


> Save us some spots!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lokela707 (Mar 24, 2012)

Just washed my ride, gettin ready to head out there later


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

Going to try and make it after work


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

Wow! Full house! Great food n music. Thanks excandalow and padrinos fam!


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

Just got back from CARNITA FEST, want to say thank you had a good time food was great!! Thank you again PADRINOS and EXCANDALOW


----------



## Lokela707 (Mar 24, 2012)

Had a great time today, Great Food... Big Thanks to Padrinos and Excandalow for a great day:thumbsup:


----------



## cisco69 (Jul 15, 2008)

Was up padrinos and excandalow thanx for the invite had a blast. My familia had a blast great food and music. Hope to see you guys in September for fried chicken by the bay. much love from bay area bosses familia


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

Great turn out. thank u excandalow & padrinos. Carnitas ware off the hook. 

Pansa yena corason contento.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Blvd kings had a great time, food was excellent thank you guys so much


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks for the kick back day! And the hospitality . Good to see a few hundred peeps from the past


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

Much love 2 Padrinos and Escandalow CC for agreat eventfood was off the hook, nice kicking it wit the Holmies , and allso met some firme peeps from Midniters CC u cats was kool look foward 2 seeiung you at another event Im the one wit the green and white 64 chevy truck,loved that 65 wagon.


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

Lots of people out there today. Thanks for the great food.


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*GREAT FOOD/MUSIC. THOSE 2 HOURS WAITIN' IN LINE 4 ROUND 2 WAS WELL WORTH IT.
GRACIAS LOWKOZ ON BEHALF OF LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB.
*


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

Good job, well worth the drive from San Jo,
Thank you for the food fun and fellowship. :thumbsup:








DSC04403.jpg (350.7 KB) 







DSC04373.jpg (207.0 KB) 







DSC04370.jpg (257.3 KB) 







DSC04369.jpg (281.1 KB)







DSC04378.jpg (594.2 KB)


----------



## 39 BOMBR (May 27, 2011)

The weather was perfect with and the rolas from the conjunto norteno jamming was the icing of the day. Thank you for all the great food and awesome great time.


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

DSC04168.jpg (249.4 KB) 







DSC04422.jpg (119.5 KB) 







DSC04360.jpg (360.2 KB) 







DSC04271.jpg (184.3 KB)







DSC04250.jpg (284.8 KB)


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

DSC04415.jpg (256.5 KB) 








DSC04384.jpg (229.1 KB) 








DSC04355.jpg (321.9 KB) 








DSC04340.jpg (154.0 KB) 








DSC04335.jpg (154.8 KB)


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

DSC04173.jpg (164.8 KB) 







DSC04236.jpg (353.0 KB) 







DSC04265.jpg (228.9 KB) 







DSC04287.jpg (302.9 KB)







DSC04321.jpg (143.2 KB)


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Impalas Magazine had a great time today......Thanks for the great Food......Hope you guys can make it Satuday August 4th to our San Jose Show


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

_*THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED US AND MADE THE EVENT A DRAMA FREE CLEAN EVENT!!
HOPE EVERY ONE ENJOYED IT AND LIKED THE FOOD 
SPECIAL THANKS TO THE COCINEROS!! 
GRACIAS HOMIES SIN USTEDES NO SE ASE NI MADRES!!!
IT ONLY GETS BIGGER AND BETTER !!
PERO A CABRON COMO TRABAJAMOS..... DIJO LOS QUE ISERON ALGO!!!

*_


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

EXCANDALOW said:


>



Turtle seabienta para taquero.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## parrandero (Mar 24, 2009)

Want to say thanks to EXCANDALOW & PADRINOS u guy know how to get down,TRAFFIC C.C had a good time. thanks again homies:worship:


----------



## PCHES N CREM 64 (Oct 5, 2009)

THANK,THANK YOU,,PADRINOS/EXCANDALOW,,,,,THOS CARNITAS WER GREAT AND PLENTY OF THEM,,,YOU GUYS PUT ON ONE HELLA OF AN EVENT,,,ENJOYED OURSELVES BROWN PERSUASION CC.


----------



## parrandero (Mar 24, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

Very good turn out thanks excandalow & padrinos good people food music traffic had a grate time ready for next year


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> Very good turn out thanks excandalow & padrinos good people food music traffic had a grate time *ready for next year*


NO!!
:loco:

:scrutinize:
:facepalm:
hno:LET ME RECOUPERATE THEN ILL BE READY!!


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

https://picasaweb.google.com/113604091142569125040/PadrinoSAndExcandalowCCCarnitafest2 <----Pictures from the 2nd Annual CarnitaFest thrown by your to awesome car clubs PadrinoS & Excandalow C.C. Enjoy everyone and if you wasn't there after you see these pictures you'll wish you was there.


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks to Padrinos & Excandalow had a good time thank you guys


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

MYSELF & NEW STYLE HAD A GREAT TIME...GOOD FOOD, NICE CARS, JAMMIN MUSIC...WUT ELSE CAN U ASK FOR???


----------



## tonyo 67 (Feb 8, 2011)

like to thank everyone that made it out to our carnitas fest this year.best one yet. cars,food,friends,and family.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

fidecaddy said:


> Thanks to Padrinos & Excandalow had a good time thank you guys


THANKS FELLAS FOR COMING OUT !!
I KNOW THE SALINAS TO MARTINEZ DRIVE IS A LONG ONE!!!
TELL YOUR HOMIE THANKS FOR ENTERTAINING WITH THAT FO!!
OH AND TO TRY THE ROCKCRAWLING CARB!!!IT WORKS AND WONT BOG OUT THE ENGINE!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

Cool ill let him no


----------



## Cadi Couture (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks Padrino's, and Excandalow...Had a great time, but was it hot, lol...Thanks again


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

THIS WILL BE ONE Q 2 REMEMBER GLAD I MADE THIS YEAR


----------



## Padrinos (Jul 10, 2010)

Thank you everyone for coming out to Padrinos and Excandalow carnitas fest


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> MYSELF & NEW STYLE HAD A GREAT TIME...GOOD FOOD, NICE CARS, JAMMIN MUSIC...WUT ELSE CAN U ASK FOR???


A 48 HRS N A DAY :thumbsup:
THANKS 4 ALL THE GREAT FOOD AN MUSIC


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

fidecaddy said:


> Cool ill let him no


 caddy made it back coo?


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

EXCANDALOW said:


> caddy made it back coo?


Yup


----------



## mino370 (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks to everyone that made it to carnitas fest 2 !!


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

parrandero said:


> Want to say thanks to EXCANDALOW & PADRINOS u guy know how to get down,TRAFFIC C.C had a good time. thanks again homies:worship:





6ix5iveIMP said:


> Very good turn out thanks excandalow & padrinos good people food music traffic had a grate time ready for next year


:thumbsup: Great job with this event homies.Glad we made it to this one.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Damn I didn't even see the 8 vert ,guess the food coma got me


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

BIGTITO64 said:


> Damn I didn't even see the 8 vert ,guess the food coma got me


it was in the parking lot where no one wanted to park!
:facepalm:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.458551100836815.106232.100000457874334&type=1&l=49f29aff1b

Quick Album from the Picnic!_* THANK YOU TO PADRINOS AND EXCANDALOW!!! *_HAD A GREAT TIME!! GOOD FOOD AND COOL PEOPLE AND DOPE RIDES!!! PERFECT SATURDAY!!


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

CHECK IT OUT VIDEO CLIP TO THE 2ND ANNUAL CARNITA FEST HOSTED BY EXCANDALOW AND PADRINOS C.C.


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

Had a great time. Thanks for everything!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


vjo70764 said:


> Had a great time. Thanks for everything!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

vjo70764 said:


> Had a great time. Thanks for everything!


From the Sacramento, Vallejo and Broderick LO*LYSTICS we had a great time. Well done homeboys!


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

Sir Lexxx said:


> CHECK IT OUT VIDEO CLIP TO THE 2ND ANNUAL CARNITA FEST HOSTED BY EXCANDALOW AND PADRINOS C.C.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

A TODA MADRE said:


> From the Sacramento, Vallejo and Broderick LO*LYSTICS we had a great time. Well done homeboys!


:thumbsup:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

*GRACIAS TO EVERYONE........*

THANKS FOR EVERYONE SUPPORTING OUR EVENT THANKS FROM PADRINOS AND EXCANDALOW CAR CLUBS........WE HAD A GREAT TIME WITH ALL OF THE FAMILIES THERE...........:thumbsup:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> YOU THINK SOMEONE WOULDVE COMPLAINED THEY WERE TRAPPED.......:h5: NO ONE WANTED TO LEAVE.......:boink:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

EXCANDALOW AND PADRINOS CC....


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

We would like thank excandalow and padrinos for a good time.. You homies got down, we see you at next one..


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

FROM PADRINOS AND EXCANDALOW HOPE EVERYONE ENJOYED ......THE CARNITAS FEST TILL NEXT YEAR.......


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## 510rag64ss (May 22, 2010)




----------



## 510rag64ss (May 22, 2010)




----------



## 510rag64ss (May 22, 2010)




----------



## 510rag64ss (May 22, 2010)




----------



## 510rag64ss (May 22, 2010)




----------



## 510rag64ss (May 22, 2010)




----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

510rag64ss said:


> View attachment 516060
> 
> 
> View attachment 516061
> ...


Nice pic


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

510rag64ss said:


> View attachment 516060
> 
> 
> View attachment 516061
> ...


INDGEN(INDIO)... your grass is dead as hell!!
but your pictures NOW THATS PRO!!


----------



## 408 certified (Nov 7, 2008)

EMINENCE HAD GREAT TIME, GRACIAS FOR THE INVITE. U VATOS REALLY KNOW HOW TO PARTY CON CORRIDOS Y OLDIES MY STYLE:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

408 certified said:


> EMINENCE HAD GREAT TIME, GRACIAS FOR THE INVITE. U VATOS REALLY KNOW HOW TO PARTY CON CORRIDOS Y OLDIES MY STYLE:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

EXCANDALOW said:


> :thumbsup:


Finally seen the 61 rag in person, clean ride!!! Next time i'll try and find you to meet you. You handled that like it was nothing, all of the members from both clubs were busy!!!


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*LAY IT LOW LINK SHOWS N EVENTS 

** FAMILY FIRST 2nd ANNUAL SHOW N SHINE **


FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE LINK 
**https://www.facebook.com/events/222526514532760* ​


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

ramiro6687 said:


> Finally seen the 61 rag in person, clean ride!!! Next time i'll try and find you to meet you. You handled that like it was nothing, all of the members from both clubs were busy!!!


its not a show car like yours lowko but it gets around !!
simon we can meet at next even miro!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

EXCANDALOW said:


> its not a show car like yours lowko but it gets around !!
> simon we can meet at next even miro!!:thumbsup:


Not a show car by far! but it get's us where we need to go.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

POST UP PICS OR VIDEO FELLAS!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_2FmxChjps


 watch?v=B_2FmxChjps
" frameborder="0">


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sV3OiAXrvAY&feature=relmfu


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpg1Qad9zTo&feature=relmfu


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FC4eHQ21R7o

FC4eHQ21R7o" frameborder="0">


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FC4eHQ21R7o&t=1m

watch?v=FC4eHQ21R7o&t=1m


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

lupe said:


>


and thats what its all about!!!


----------

